# Installing RAM on Dell Dimension 5150



## fergusk (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi I am a novice at PC upgrading

I have bought new RAM for my PC (1GB PC2-4200 DDR2 533MHz 240Pins)

When I install it I get to the XP login screen, once I login to my account I get blue screen.

Error code: 0X0000001A (0X00000780, 0XC0635880, 0X823897B8, 0X000004C0)

Not sure of the type of motherboard I have.

Any help would be greatly appriciatedray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What *Brand* and *Part Number* Ram did you purchase?


----------



## fergusk (Dec 24, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> What *Brand* and *Part Number* Ram did you purchase?


Thanks for the quick response wrench97

I am not near my of currently but I will check when I am back but from memory I bought is from www.memoryprosus.com and is still on their website. This might help in the meantime.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get this single 2gig stick > http://www.memoryprous.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=2GB667
You should install memory in pairs to have the faster dual channel mode.
And with Dell's I've never had much luck using generic memory.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Dimension 5150


----------



## fergusk (Dec 24, 2008)

I have looked at the memory sticks and there are no obvious markings to say who makes them.

I bought 2X1Gb sticks.

This is of the ebay site:



NEW 2GB (2x1GB) PC2-4200 533MHz DDR2 RAM 



TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS:

CONDITION: Brand New

SIZE: 2GB (2x1GB)

SPEED: PC2-4200 533MHz DDR2 Desktop RAM

CHIP CONFIGURATION: 128x64

CHIP DENSITY: 64x8

VOLTAGE: 2.5

CAS LATENCY: 3

Unbuffered, Non ECC, Non Registered
240 Gold-Plated Pins, SPD Support


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

fergusk said:


> I have looked at the memory sticks and there are no obvious markings to say who makes them. That would make them Generic, never a good sign when there isn't a name and part number, how does the seller tell them apart
> 
> I bought 2X1Gb sticks.
> This is of the ebay site:
> ...


----------



## fergusk (Dec 24, 2008)

only markings are small lettering in the top corner

B62URCE 1.00 BP ML E186014 94V-Q

not sure if this will help??


----------



## fergusk (Dec 24, 2008)

If you cannot help here, can you sugest a good site to buy the ram from (or should i go directly to dell)??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thought I already did that> http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=E5036A37A5CA7304

That number(B62URCE 1.00 BP ML E186014 94V-Q) seems to be on a lot pcb's of DDR2 sticks I'.m guessing it's the PCB makers number and the the memory assemblers number


----------



## fergusk (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks wrench97. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

agreed..stick with crucial RAM with dell computers.


----------

